# Fright Night (2011)



## rune (Sep 4, 2011)

Ive seen clips of the new version, which I think looks good 

I watched the original version the other night and still like it -LOL


----------



## Rodders (Sep 4, 2011)

I remember seeing the original at the pictures long ago. 

I must confess that from what i see, this movie doesn't look too bad.


----------



## purple_kathryn (Sep 5, 2011)

I thoroughly enjoyed it and I normally hate Colin Farrell


----------



## TheTomG (Sep 6, 2011)

I really liked the first one, it was an amusing premise, and Roddy McDowell is awesome!

Is the new one worth seeing? Does it remain humorous or has it gone all horror movie? I'd be interested in the opinions of other Chronites!


----------



## Michel Ponting (Oct 3, 2011)

This is the mind blowing horror movie.Many people have said that this movie is best movie.
All the actor/actress create fantastic role.But Colin Farrell is my favorite actor in this movie.


----------



## rune (Oct 12, 2011)

I must be honest I have liked the trailers for the new version, I can see me watching it on DVD


----------



## rune (Apr 8, 2012)

I finally got to see this movie, last night.  I really enjoyed it. I thought David Tennant was so funny - LOL
Great humour and the vamps looked good


----------



## samuelsmith (Apr 11, 2012)

Few week ago i have repeated this movie. It is interesting horror & comedy movie. I remember first time i have watched this movie with my friend in the theater. It is very nice movie.


----------



## JohnWills (Apr 12, 2012)

I have seen this movie and i will give 7/10. The direction of this movie was the best think about movie. The concept on which the movie was based was simply the best.



...................


----------



## rune (Apr 15, 2012)

The DVD has some extra on - well the rented version. And the part where Tenant's Character is going on about how tight and uncomfy  his leather pants are is extended - it was funny - LOL  Obviously not included in the movie


----------

